# anyone got pics of dwarf caimen enclosures?????



## tel's viv's (Mar 8, 2010)

just wondering what people have got them and what there set up is like and what i would need????

thanks for reading

p.s dont tell the mrs


----------



## Guest (Dec 5, 2010)

Have a look at fansys webcam and videos they are very good


----------



## tel's viv's (Mar 8, 2010)

Jaggers said:


> Have a look at fansys webcam and videos they are very good


my computer wont allow me to watch the video footage


----------



## Guest (Dec 6, 2010)

Do a search for sbsshadow in youtube he has some videos on there.


----------



## tel's viv's (Mar 8, 2010)

Jaggers said:


> Do a search for sbsshadow in youtube he has some videos on there.


 
thanks his got some good videos


----------



## fangsy (Sep 17, 2007)

Thank you


----------



## tel's viv's (Mar 8, 2010)

fangsy said:


> Thank you


 
that is great set up, how much did it cost you to set up?

and my girlfriend says im not allowed croc you got any selling points for her to convince her they good to have?

thanks


----------



## fangsy (Sep 17, 2007)

lol, total probably 3K +

But would have been a lot more if not for best mate (CHIPIE!)

Ermmmmmmmmmmm, stops the Burglars !

lol

Steve


----------



## tel's viv's (Mar 8, 2010)

fangsy said:


> lol, total probably 3K +
> 
> But would have been a lot more if not for best mate (CHIPIE!)
> 
> ...


 
dont think im gonna get one with that lol we got 3 dogs as alarm and burms for disposal lmao,

yeah my father inlaw chippy and uncle so very lucky can get wood for almost free. how much was water heaters? filters mainly?

thanks


----------



## fangsy (Sep 17, 2007)

Im just using fish tank heaters , got the pond from EBAY, had 2 radiators put into the garage from my study too one each side of the pond and bricked up the side garage door.


Steve


----------



## tel's viv's (Mar 8, 2010)

fangsy said:


> Im just using fish tank heaters , got the pond from EBAY, had 2 radiators put into the garage from my study too one each side of the pond and bricked up the side garage door.
> 
> 
> Steve


thanks for info, might have to look nto it onc i have convnced the otherhalf its a good idea to get one

:2thumb:


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

Check my thread, only it's a bit elaborate to stick in a house.


----------

